

Wikipedia's most searched articles of the year revealed - codegeek
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-20858333

======
nsns
What strikes me most, is the fact that most of these popular entries would'nt
fit so well in traditional encyclopedias, either because they're too ephermal
and "lowbrow" (related to mass media trends), or because they require constant
updating (Google, Facebook). It seems Wikipedia isn't just an encyclopedia
anymore, it has become what Google search used to be.

